# OMNISPHERE multi - recording automation onto the respective midi tracks , instead of the track containing the plugin. How?



## SvonK (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi all,
I'm in Ableton and have a multi instance of Omnisphere - with 8 midi tracks for the respective 8 multi-parts. I'd like to be able to record automation for the various parts to their midi tracks instead of having to put it all on the track that houses the actual Omnisphere instance. Is this even possible?

thanks in advance.

best,
SvK


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 16, 2021)

Yeah. You just create a new midi track and instead of inserting an instrument you route the MIDI out from that track to the track with Omnisphere. Once you select Omnisphere track you'll see all of the channels available in the dropdown, just choose the channel you want to automate.


----------



## SvonK (Jun 16, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> Yeah. You just create a new midi track and instead of inserting an instrument you route the MIDI out from that track to the track with Omnisphere. Once you select Omnisphere track you'll see all of the channels available in the dropdown, just choose the channel you want to automate.


JCrosby,
Thanks for reply. I've had all of what you say working. So the multi setup with associated midi tracks for the Omnisphere "parts" is not an issue. The issue is, say I try to automate the reverb dry / wet mix for part 2 of my Omnisphere multi (to be clear I'm speaking of Reverb within Omnisphere). That automation is not recognized by midi track 2. It's only recordable on the track housing the Omnisphere plug. Hope I'm being clear. Your help is very much appreciated.


PS: If I could get this to work then all of the automation for various parts could live on their respective midi-tracks, rather than it all being dumped onto the track housing the Omnisphere plug.

best,
SvK


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 16, 2021)

I don't see why it wouldn't work but that's a scenario I haven't tried. I tend to prefer using discrete instances so it's been quite a while since I've tried using Omnisphere multichannel in Live... I'll tinker with it when I have a sec and see if I can figure out what's going on. Are you in Live 11 or 10? (Wondering if it could be an L11 bug...)


----------



## SvonK (Jun 16, 2021)

I’m on Live 11. Thanks!


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 16, 2021)

SvonK said:


> I’m on Live 11. Thanks!


It's working for me here. Are you trying to automate the reverb using Live's "configure" slider (in Live's plugin hosting UI) ? 

If you are that doesn't work. You need to use Omnisphere's learn CC option and send it a CC from the channel you want to automate from. You could just draw a quick line in using the CC number in the clip window from the track sending MIDI to Omnisphere, then go back to the channel with Omnisphere on it, right click on that channel's reverb parameter you want to learn and it'll pick up the CC coming from whatever channel you're sending MIDI from.

Using the 'configure' slider's a Live limitation, not an Omnisphere limitation... Ableton have a lot of quirky implementations like this that make working with multichannel instruments a little awkward.


----------



## SvonK (Jun 16, 2021)

ahhhh!
thanks. on it.

ps: so with my MBP i9 hexacore , running 20 instances of omnisphere instead of 4 multis may be better anyway huh?


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 16, 2021)

SvonK said:


> ahhhh!
> thanks. on it.
> 
> ps: so with my MBP i9 hexacore , running 20 instances of omnisphere instead of 4 multis may be better anyway huh?


I haven't found it to be any less efficient to use one instance per sound vs multi instances. Then again though, I haven't used Omnisphere as a multichannel instrument in Live in probably at least 4 years so I can't say for sure if there's any difference. I'd imagine though that the performance should be the same. Basically I'm on a 2020 8 core i9 and running a bunch of Omnisphere's isn't an issue for me. 

I'd be curious to see if you do find a difference.


----------



## SvonK (Jun 17, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> I haven't found it to be any less efficient to use one instance per sound vs multi instances. Then again though, I haven't used Omnisphere as a multichannel instrument in Live in probably at least 4 years so I can't say for sure if there's any difference. I'd imagine though that the performance should be the same. Basically I'm on a 2020 8 core i9 and running a bunch of Omnisphere's isn't an issue for me.
> 
> I'd be curious to see if you do find a difference.


will do thanks.


----------



## SvonK (Jun 19, 2021)

SvonK said:


> will do thanks.





jcrosby said:


> I haven't found it to be any less efficient to use one instance per sound vs multi instances. Then again though, I haven't used Omnisphere as a multichannel instrument in Live in probably at least 4 years so I can't say for sure if there's any difference. I'd imagine though that the performance should be the same. Basically I'm on a 2020 8 core i9 and running a bunch of Omnisphere's isn't an issue for me.
> 
> I'd be curious to see if you do find a difference.


----------



## SvonK (Jun 19, 2021)

JCrosby,

I replaced my multis with individual instances ; seems to stress my i9 less.

non scientific answer. 

best,
SvK


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 19, 2021)

SvonK said:


> JCrosby,
> 
> I replaced my multis with individual instances ; seems to stress my i9 less.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's actually what I found. Same with Kontakt, I even did a test in VEP... I used identical patches in two VEP instances and the one with one articulation per kontakt did a bit better. The great thing about Live is you can still fold them up into a group, but don't need to worry about multichannel mode anymore...

Cheers...


----------

